# Inside spires (skyscraper attics)



## skicurious (May 5, 2006)

Hi - I'm new, so don't shoot me if I screw up... Everyone loves it when a newb's first post is a new thread, I know, but I've looked high and low on this topic... So...

I'm curious (hence the nickname, eh? eh?) about the "unseen" parts of skyscrapers, particularly historical ones. Spires have always fascenated me - so ornate, they're the pinnacle of the building yet the space inside is never seen. I guess what I'm looking for are photos of the 'attic' space of the Chrysler and Empire State buildings. I've read a brief description of the interior of the ESB spire, as it was to be used for passenger disembarking(!) but have never seen a photo. And I know the top floors of the Chrysler building are semi-finished but 'unusable' for anything but equipment... Anyone ever seen those rooms or what's in the space on top? As the story goes the very tip was constructed internally and hoisted up, are there remnants from this (like tracks or gears) still lodged up there? That sort of thing. Which windows are "blind?" Since the pointed "star" windows are illuminated at night, I assume these are all on inaccessible floors. Which windows corresponded with Chrysler's private gym?

Now, post 9/11 I'm sure this is 'sensitive' and whatnot as we don't want terrorists to ever get floorplans for buildings (tho the spire would seem like a bad place to try something)... but how am I to indulge my curiosity? Going and breaking in seems like a bigger way to appear a terrorist. 

Thanks if anyone can shed some light on my obsession...


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

right beneath the empire state building's 'attic' is the 102nd floor:


















i believe there are stairs that go from 102 to the top. i was there last month and forgot to look. i did notice stairs (blocked off) that went down.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice that arch is fantastic!!


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice pictures. It looks like a cathedral over Manhattan. I`ve been there, but not on top.... hno:


----------



## skicurious (May 5, 2006)

Very cool - looks like maybe the original colors are even preserved... So there are no 'used spaces' on 102, just windows? I know it's very small (if sunlight can penetrate it like that), is it just too small to let visitors up on? Or is that floor actually open to the public? And good lord, do those small panes actually open?? Today you can't find anything over 10 stories that have moveable windows! 

edit: oh I see, visitor volume keeps the 102nd floor closed. Shame, I never went past the 86th or even knew this was there!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Crazy pics....thanks for sharing


----------



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

What lies inside most spires/roofs are simply machine rooms/water towers, stuff like that. Try using the fire escapes and see how high you can get ? Good luck !


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

jmancuso said:


> right beneath the empire state building's 'attic' is the 102nd floor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drool: :drool: :eek2: :eek2: 

I would stay there forever. I would chain to the bar on the window right now  It looks like an isolated lighthouse... but in the middle of the most amazing city of the world. Absolutely impressive.


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Wow, never seen pics from inside the 102nd floor before. Gotta love the Art Deco!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

AtlanticaC5 said:


> Wow, never seen pics from inside the 102nd floor before. Gotta love the Art Deco!


Did you never see the latest King Kong movie? 

But this is the first time i've seen real photos from inside 102th floor.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

That floor was probably the arrival floor for the people coming down from the Zepplins.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

CrazyCanuck said:


> That floor was probably the arrival floor for the people coming down from the Zepplins.


Did any airships actually dock there? I heard that they didn't and it was eventually had a spire placed on top.


----------

